# Getting stronger while eating deficit?



## StephMalachy1990 (Mar 15, 2018)

Hey guys

I want know if its possible to get stronger while eating at maintence or slightly below if the training programme is right (such as (5x5 3 times a week) and while using steroids (specifically test / deca / equipoise and dbol)

I dont want to add anymore muscle mass for the next while, and my bodyfat is too high for my liking around 16% approx plus I want to train especially for strenght. 

What yous think?

Thanks!


----------



## Uncle manny (Mar 15, 2018)

Yes it most certainly is possible. Even with out gear. You have the answer right there, strength training. Keep the intensity high on your compound lifts.


----------



## snake (Mar 16, 2018)

Strength and size are closely related so don't over think that one. 

Now can you get stronger and add muscle mass on a caloric deficit diet?  That's the Holy Grail of BBing but here are my thoughts. Yes you can if you are far out from your genetic ceiling and clean. Now add in AAS and that ceiling is pushed a little higher but it is still there. Taking into account you at 16% BF, I think you can do it. The margins for error are much smaller at 10% BF and below 8% is the death zone.

Just to verify something, are you planning on using all of those drugs together?


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 16, 2018)

Currently adding size and strength while taking off quite a bit of fat right now.  Yes it can be done.


----------



## StephMalachy1990 (Mar 16, 2018)

snake said:


> Strength and size are closely related so don't over think that one.
> 
> Now can you get stronger and add muscle mass on a caloric deficit diet?  That's the Holy Grail of BBing but here are my thoughts. Yes you can if you are far out from your genetic ceiling and clean. Now add in AAS and that ceiling is pushed a little higher but it is still there. Taking into account you at 16% BF, I think you can do it. The margins for error are much smaller at 10% BF and below 8% is the death zone.
> 
> Just to verify something, are you planning on using all of those drugs together?



yes going to run quite an extensive cycle this time around. As well as MK677. 

Thanks for feedback guys looking forward to trying out programme and seeing how I progress


----------



## snake (Mar 16, 2018)

StephMalachy1990 said:


> yes going to run quite an extensive cycle this time around. As well as MK677.



You didn't post any dosages and times but you maybe right, that cycle could cost you much.


----------



## herrsauce (Mar 25, 2018)

StephMalachy1990 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I want know if its possible to get stronger while eating at maintence or slightly below if the training programme is right (such as (5x5 3 times a week) and while using steroids (specifically test / deca / equipoise and dbol)
> 
> ...



That's a lot of gear for someone not interested in adding any more muscle. Lifting heavy, some HIIT cardio, and eating at a caloric deficit would be a cheaper method for attaining those goals.

Is this a weight class related issue? If not, just get swole brother!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 25, 2018)

StephMalachy1990 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I want know if its possible to get stronger while eating at maintence or slightly below if the training programme is right (such as (5x5 3 times a week) and while using steroids (specifically test / deca / equipoise and dbol)
> 
> ...



4 drugs that are extremely anabolic is going to cause increased muscle. 

Gotta ask. If you don't want more muscle why are you using drugs?

Hell why the **** wouldn't you want more muscle anyway? Weight class?


----------



## vegasdeadlifts (Apr 6, 2018)

Whenever i start to go into a caloric deficit I ususally resort to a bulgarian-style training cycle at the very end of the cut as that lets me autoregulate better and also maximize top-end strength which is not only good for keeping as much muscle tissue as possible but also just mentally helps as you are likely to lose strength otherwise when cutting.


----------

